# Best trained OWNER?



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

OK...confession time. I am wondering which forum Vizslas have done the best job of training their owners?

I am insipred to ask because Gracie has taught me to stop what I am doing and come to wrap her up in a blanket when she quietly woofs in front of the sofa... :-[


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rudy Humbles me daily 

if He did not

I did not share the gifts

All my mates
far smarter then me ;D


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive has me well trained as well. Just little things like you always make sure they are alright before you are.

I always tuck her up at might with her blankets and if I dont she wont lie down she will just sit and look at me until she is all snug.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Web both done a great job of training each other. I don't necessarily consider myself trained, but I've learned his language, though he has me wrapped around his little paw. Since we both have a pretty structured schedule it goes like clockwork. He lets me know when he needs to go out, when its his dinner time, when his water has run dry, when its cuddle time. He recently has learned how to tell me when its time for new toys as well. He carries around and plays with the carcasses of his decimatedbelongs until he's thoroughly destroyed them, then he will get my attention and drop the remains in the trash can. The next day, I'll come home with new toys for him. I love being able to communicate with my pup


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is not allowed on couch or bed unless there is a blanket on top to protect the furniture. If he wants up and the blanket is not there, he whines/ cries/ squeals and acts like the world is ending until I stop what I am doing and get the blanket.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June was always queen of the house. She not only tried to train me but also kept the other dogs in line. She has been at the trainers for the last 3 weeks, and guess what?
Lucy has started acting like June used too. Sweet little Lucy is vying for top spot in the dog world, and has started whining for food and to get on the bed. Something June did but Lucy didn't. They had a play day together last week, and both dogs stood staunch on meeting each other.
June had to turn away, as Lucy stood her ground. Looks like we may have a new boss in the house when June comes home.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden just scarfed down his bowl of food and then started running around the living room which I quickly put a stop to. He calmed for a second and then started to do it again. Deperate to get him to calm down I asked if he wanted a peanut butter bone (the ones filled with peanut butter...his fave) to distract him while his dinner settles since he's clearly insane tonight. He immediately jumped on the couch all excited. Apparently I didn't get up fast enough for him because within five seconds took his nose and flipped my laptop onto the ground, nudged me on the shoulder with his paw and then ran over to where his bone is so I could give it to him.

I just realized he has me trained. Very well.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

There's a part of me that looks forward to this. Right now he doesn't understand us and we don't understand him and I'm sure he gets frustrated. The times when we're on the same page are a lot of fun.


----------

